# Dog diarrhea off/on for past 3 months... strange little yellow balls in runny stool



## mommy60517 (Jul 7, 2010)

My dog is 8. She's a retriever/pit mix. Never had bowel troubles/food troubles in past. Has torn ACL in left rear knee that we'd love to have repaired. Have been to several vets. 

Has had off/on diarrhea with some vomiting past 3 months. 3 fecal screens clean. Blood work o.k. Stomach x-ray shows nothing. All they can come up with is that she's now developed some type of food intolerance or IBS.

Starting tonight, she's on Vet prescribed Royal Canin Rabbit/Potato food. Had runny poop after eating. Noticed small yellow balls in stool. Had seen this before in her runny stool. Vet felt it was the pearled barley from when I was feeding her Evangers Chicken/Brown rice. It's been a week since I've given her that food, and little yellow balls in stool again today after she ate the Rabbit/Potato food.

Anyone ever seen this before? Any clue to what this could be? No worms... have had the fecal screens. Has been on rice/beef the past several days, along with yet another antibiotic.

It's driving me NUTS what these small yellow balls could be... I want my baby healthy again!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't know about dogs but when ferrets are not digesting fats well they have "bird seedy" poops. Their poops look like it has bird seed in it (tiny balls that are sometimes yellowy). I don't know if maybe that could be what is going on with your dog? Maybe she is having trouble digesting the fat in her food? 

(I could be completely wrong but it is something to think/ask about?)


----------



## mommy60517 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's odd that it only shows up when she has runny poop... Have ran to the vet with the stool when I see them and at first, they thought it was bird seed. We don't have any feeders in the yard. No bushes with berries or seeds. When I took the Evanger's food bag in, they were convinced it was the pearled barley.. But.. it's back again today. I've tried googling and found nothing. I know this sounds super gross, but I've even taken the small yellow balls with a plastic fork and smushed them.. it's like powdery in there. Strange.. 

I'm afraid to get too hopeful that the Vet prescribed Royal Canin Rabbit/potato food will do the trick for her.. we've tried so many things. 

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

You should google ferret bird seed poop to see if it looks like what you are talking about. I haven't looked that closely my ferret's poop so I don't know what the little balls look like inside. The bird seed balls are always in the runny poops, but most ferret poops are not normally really formed and firm.


----------



## mommy60517 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks.. doing it now! I also took photos of it today! Vet doesn't seem that concerned about it. I am though!

Some of the photos of bird seed ferret poop were hard to see, but when I look at the photos I took of my dogs poop earlier today, it's hard to see a good shot of the "bird seed" like things.. it's got to be what it is. During the times that she's had normal stools, there are no bird seed or yellow little balls.. only when she's got runny poop. Thanks..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

No problem 

I hope that you find a solution to your pup's problem soon. I have a dog that had soft stool problems that we couldn't figure out until we switched to raw. I know how worrisome/frustrating it can be.


----------



## mommy60517 (Jul 7, 2010)

Funny, but I am anxiously awaiting for her to poop now that she's had her breakfast with her new rabbit/potato Royal Canin food. I have been dissecting dog poop for weeks now. She's 8 and has never had potty problems in the past, so this is all new to us (and her!). Just want that ACL repaired for her and am praying this new food will solve her problems and we can move forward with a surgery date in a few weeks.

She is my 3rd dog and my other 2 were shelties and never had tummy/bowel troubles and were never sick with any illnesses. Never imagined how stressful this would be for all of us!


----------



## HelloPanda (Nov 23, 2010)

Did your dog's poop improve with the new food? My two puppies have been having the same problem and no one seems to know what the yellow balls are. I keep changing the foods but there's no change. Did anything finally solved your issue? Im so worried  and dont know what else to do.


----------

